# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Esad Mekuli

## Albanino

Mbi Esad Mekulin

Jeta dhe vështrim mbi poezin e Esad Mekulit

Është lindur në Plavë më 1916, ku kreu edhe shkollën fillore. Të mesmen e përfundoi në Pejë, dhe më pas studjoi në Beograd, Zagreb e Itali për veteriner.
Gjatë viteve të Luftës II Botërore merr pjesë aktive si antifashist, ndaj dhe u burgos shumë herë. Qysh në ato vite i kushtohet publiçistikës ilegale tek gazeta "Liria" për të mos iu ndarë këtij profesioni edhe pas çlirimit. Për dhjetra vjet ka qenë kryeredaktor i revistës "Jeta e re".
Ai ka qenë kryetari i parë i Akademisë së Arteve të Kosovës.
Me krijimtari poetike filloi të merret qysh në shkollën e mesme. Në fillim shkroi në gjuhën serbokroate, pas luftës botoi shqip në Kosovë e Maqedoni.
Në moshën 40 vjeç ai botoi librin e parë "Për ty" (1955), (i cili ka patur edhe tre ribotime), me vetëm 50 vjersha, i cili shënon jo vetëm një kulm poetik për autorin, por me të ai i bën një vend nderi vetes në poezinë shqipe. Mekuli është gjithashtu autor i disa vëllimeve të tjera poetike, i mjaft përkthimeve nga letërsia jugosllave si dhe përkthime në serbisht të mjaft librave nga letërsia shqiptare.
Në librin e parë e më të spikatur të tij, "Për ty", mungojnë motivet e përjetshme të poezisë si ai i vdekjes, i dashurisë; ai është poet i popullit dhe i problemeve të tij më qenësore, poet i problemeve historike dhe shoqërore. E mbase bash për këtë R. qosja thekson se Mekuli edhe pse nuk ka shkruar shumë, "fama e tij mund të matet me famën e Majakovskit, Apolinerit, Lorkës o Eseninit në vendet e tyre" dhe e quan "tribunus plebis" (tribun popullor). Poezia e tij mbart brenda ngjarjet dhe trazimet që kaluan kosovarët në luftën e tyre për ekzistencë në trojet e veta. Ja si gjëmon Esad Mekuli me vargun e tij në poezinë "A asht fajtor shqiptari?", e shkruan më 1938, kur mësoi për Memorandumin famëkeq të Çubrilloviqit, i cili bënte thirrje për dëbimin e qindra mij shqiptarëve etnikë nga Kosova për në Turqi:
"...A asht fajtor shqitpari pse, si të tjerët, po don
të jetojnë si Njeri në të vetat sot e përjetë?
A asht fajtor pse përkundër dhunës qindron
Nën qiellin e Kosovës loke, në trollin e të parëve të vet!"
Poezitë e veta Mekuli i ndan në tre grupe që i përkasin tri periudhave historike të popullit: të para luftës, të luftës e të mbas luftës. Çdo kohë në poezinë e tij është sintezë e asaj peshe sociale e psikologjike që breznitë i lënë njëra-tjetrës. Pra, poeti është bërë lajmëtar i kohës dhe për nga misioni afrohet shumë me Migjenin. Esad Mekuli dhe Migjeni janë një brez. Të dy studiuan jo për letërsi, por në krijmtari tematikat i kanë shoqërore. Të dy e shikojnë realitetin të vrazhdë e të padurueshëm. Shpresojnë tek e nesërmja dhe shfaqen romantikë. Ata në poezinë e tyre kanë lajtmotiv rininë. Edhe në pikëpamje të stilit Migjeni dhe Esad Mekuli janë të afërt. Ata nuk i kanë limuar sa duhet vargjet e tyre dhe vjersaht mbajnë më tepër material se ç'mund të durojnë. Në fillim të krijmtarisë së tyre shfaqen romantikë, për t'u paraqitur më vonë analizues të plagëve sociale e morale të shoqërisë. E kështu edhe Mekuli u bë poet i tragjikes historike, i mërgimtarit, i lypësit, i skamnorit, i fshatarit të shfrytëzuar e të rjepur nga polici, etj. Tematika e tij është tematikë e vlimeve dhe e kthesave të mëdha në jetë. E midis tyre spikat vjersha "Kush i pari bani", e cila, sipas R. Qoses "...me poemën e Migjenit kushtuar mjerimit janë dy kryevepra të literaturës sociale shqipe"
Esad Mekuli, ky poet që për jetën shqiptare në viset ku jetoi shfaqet si portretist, psikolog, sociolog e mbi të gjitha si humanist ipashoq, vdiq në vitin 1993.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Nata* 

Lugut tqiellit fluturojne rete hijeranda
vedrat e territ tue derdhe mbi rruget e plasarituna-
Nata e erret horizontet i mbylli

Qiella tash bahet si cerepi zi
Dhe pikat e para tshiut
hovshem leshohen mbi rruge e pullaze.

Diku, nji za i piklluem, si ai i nanes mbi kufomen
e birit tvetem;
thirrje e prekshme e dikujt, si ofshame,
ne shushurimen e erret tshiut-
si klithje e femise thumbun ne furtune

Bie me rreshekShiu end
pej tpanumertBie pika si plumbi,
si kazmat e randa tpuntoreve
-O, si me dashte me shembe cdo gja ne ket
nate tmerrshme!

Kujisin bagllamet e ndryshkuna ne kapaket
e dritareve ku me hov sulmon shiu,
frushkullon ere e furishmeLebetisin kunorat e pemeve,
ulurojne me za vajtues
E drita e zbehte dridhet ne dhomezen e erret plot myk,
ku gurbetqaret trrasun fishek, nder skuta ku nuk pikon,
andrrojne shtretnit e ngroht, trupat e lodhun me i clodhe

Era terbueshem uluron mbi pullazet e came tshtepive,
dridhen trupat e ngrime nen leckat e mbulojes ne
skutat e erreta tdhomes,
ne vorr per sgjalli  te denuem per shfarosje

Ferri i kesaj bote doren ua shtrin tmjereve
para se me hy ne parajsen e jetes samshueme!


*Mengjesi*

Zbehet qielli nagim dhe rete e purpurta,
Perparese te kuqe varen nlargesi-
Si nanderr, dikurGurbetqaret ofshajne, tue dale
prej birucave nperiferine e larget e tpiklluemshme
dhe trupat e derrmueme ua lemon fresku i veses,
puhija e pare mengjesore

Mengjesi per ta asht  - anderr e shartueme
ne zhgjander tzeze e tmundimshme,
thirrje e pameshirshme per derdhjen e djerses
e tgjakut 
qyteteve te largeta, rrugeve per kafshaten e thate-
ai asht zgjim i idhet, plot andrrime per buke,
pse  cdo mengjes asht mundim i ri, perbuzje e perulje,
dita qe ka me sjelle tundime te reja, ma te randa,
shperthen ne mendje si agim i purpurt
mbi nenkresen e shkyeme,
si thirrjet e largeta, tkuqrremta
Sepse  cdo mengjes asht nji thirrje e dhimbshme:
- Buke per sot, o jete, pse shume buze presin prej meje!

Dhe vetem nganjihere, nmbrendi, botnat e reja vetojne
hareshem: dit ma tlumtuna u bijne atehere ne tpame
dhe rruget bardhoshe, si ame lumenjsh,
shkrihen, burojne nvetedije dhe vizllojne para syve:
-Buke do te ketedhe pune-peshperisin
buzet e dridhshme.
-Voter te nxehte per te gjithe!  dhe shikimi
deperton nethellesi, zbulon botnat e meshehuna,
dhe dalin para syve 
fushat 
qytetet
njerezit

Zbulohet jeta e deshrueme!

Mengjesi per ta asht anderr e kputun ne zhgjanderr
Tzeze e tmundishme,
thirrje e pameshirshme per derdhjen e djerses
e tgjakut
Qyteteve tlargeta, rrugeveper kafshaten e thate-
ai asht zgjim i idhte, plot andrrime per buke.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Shqiptari Kendon*
_(Nga permbledhja "Vjersha", Prishtine, 1973)_

Shekujt mbi ne 
e në ne
e mbushen jeten plot vnere*-
qe pezm, 
e zjarri kryengrites 
nder zmerat tona m'u ngri,
qe njeriu mos te jete-njeri:
emri te na zhduket perhere.
Qeme-o njerez po robe;
pa buke, liri n'usdaje,
ne vatren tone
pa shtepi
ne plangun tone
argatare!
Qeme-
turq, dreqen me bishta,
qeme-raje
qe t'hiqet ne vargoj
te mjerimit 
te perbuzur-shiftare**!
qeme...
por koha-lufte
sheron varret cdo dite:
mbas nates se erret
te shekujve-
hap krahet koha e re...
Po, jemi gjalle!
Dielli dhe per ne shnderit...



------
*vrer
**shqiptare

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Esad Mekuli*

*Porosia e Nanës*
Për ke në dritë ju qita,
o djelm!
Për ke ju rrita,
o bij`?
Pse u gëzova unë në jetë?
 Nanën po e leni sot
kur kryet
me mburrje për ju e ngrita;
kur futën e zezë e hoqa;
kur zjarmin në votër
pa frigë e ndezim në mbramje 
kur sofrën ma thatë s`e shtrojmë!
Në dheun e huaj shkoni?
Atje 
ku vesh s`ju marrin:
ku vllau të vllanë
me bisht të synit shikon
e punën e vet soll kqyrë!
Atje 
ku bima ndër ara
thahet nën hanë;
ku grizhlat sqep-mprehta
frytet e vjeshtës s`parit shkretojnë!

Atje 
ku dheu i zi
randë do t`ju peshojë mbi rreshtna
pa etnit tuej për bri!
Unë be po u qes,
bre djelm 
në trollin
që shkelët si fëmi,
në eshtnat e të parëve,
në gjakun e derdhun për liri,
në fatlumninë tuej e të nipave,
në tamblin e gjive të mi` 
m`i terni lotët që t`harroj çdo dhimbë:
mos me u nda
prej prehnit tim
as vllau me vlla!

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## velsa

Era e pylli 


Erdhi pa pritur. Qielli u nxi, e ajo, furtuna, sulmoi me rrëmbim.
Pylli gjëmoi tmerrshëm. Luhaten drunjtë qindëvjeçarë
thyhen degët e njoma, gjethet e shkoqura, fluturojnë qiellit perpjetë e pastaj bien pingul në tokë, duke u grumbulluar në shtigje dhe duke u zhdukur në lugaja.
Furtuna - si gjithmonë me e fuqishme, më e pamëshirshme.
E harlisur, turret që të shtrijë e të rrënojë çdo gjë.
Por pylli nuk jepet, drunjtë rrënjethellë  krah njëri-tjetrit,
qëndrojnë tok.
Tash ajo gjurmë e parë shëndrrohet në klithmë të fuqishme
të detit blerosh të shqetësuar për jetën e pamposhtur


( Mali i Sharrit, 1982 )

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## velsa

Andrra e vajzës 

Shushuritja e leht'e e t'panjohtunit me treti fare
dhe agime t'kalterta andrrova..

E neper kuror lakmish per' limtare-
si lulja q'i jep qiellit lulzimin,
rinin ia dhurova.
Shkelqyeshem yjet e qiellit si syt e tije
te thelle dhe te ndritshm
dhe u shafit nen te kerthnezta fuqi-

Sonte shushuritja e leht' e t'panjohtunit
me treti fare
dhe agimet e kalterta andrrova.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Esad Mekuli*
*Rinisë*

Zemrat i mbush me bukurinë e përjetshme t' lumnisë,
me harresë t' këndshme vuejtjet i mbulon...
Hap rrug' t e reja - në ditët e territ e t' zisë -
me ravat e thella t' gëzimit rrëgallat e jetës lavron.
Nëpër shtigje t' reja rrugë shpëtimi i çel,
me ato fuqi që ti njeh për bukuri:
çdo ar' e plleshme nga ti asht mbjellë,
prej kah do t' mbijë fara e re me t' reja brezni.
Fuqia jote jeton me shekuj e rritet gjithmonë,
kthjellohet, gufon, vlon - ky burim gëzimi
i jetës së re! - O, e dashura rinia jonë!..
- n' orët e shekujve ndëgjoj at' far' kumbimi.
Gërshetohet kënga e përhershme mbi t' madhnueshmen rini -
Ty, që ke le bashkë me këtë jetë!
- O, ti gëzim i vetëm i jetës, o ti lavdi,
para lumnisë sate fort n' habi kam mbetë!

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Hyrje

Esat Mekuli
Lindi më 1916 në Pllavë dhe vdiq më 1993. Shkollën e mesme e kreu në Pejë, të lartën në Beograd, në Fakultetitn e Veterinarisë. U shqua si poet që në vitet '30. Ka botuar përmbledhjet me poezi "Për ty", "Avsha ada" etj. Është marrë edhe me përkthime të letërsisë artistike. Për disa vjet me radhë ka drejtuar revistën letrare "Jeta e Re". 

Në Mëngjes

Horizonte zbulue me bardhsi mëngjesore
zgjohen
Dy-tri përvidhen hapsirë,
udhëtojnë,
t'bardha e t'holla
si çarçafë t'lëshuem n'erë

Fushat pëshpërisin lutje mëngjesore.
Ditën e re përshëndesin
Me lojë kunorash -
Drujt e gjethuem;
në bar kanga e gjallesave t'imta
ende himnin e saj

Livadhe dhe arave t'vesueme,
zane Dita po gdhin.
Fushat erënjoma shtrihen
Si trup i gufuem femne

Endem, si fëmi, n'qetësinë mëngjesore
dhe trupin e ushqej me freski
t'barishtave dhe t'erës;

përkdhel mëngjesin me sy t'mbyllun
dhe thellë n'zemër qetoj,
me harresë mësheh, mbuloj
dhimbjet e shpirtit t'varruem.

1934

------------------------------------------------------ Koment
Në këtë poezi të shkruar në vargje të lira, ashtu si dhe në mjaft krijime të tjera, Esat Mekuli na paraqitet një lirik i hollë që di të pikturojë si natyrën ashtu edhe ndjenjat e njeriut përpara kësaj natyre. Bukuria e fushave, qetësia mëngjesore, drujtë e gjethuem, me një fjalë mbarë natyra është diçka që qetëson "dhimbjet e shpirtit t'varruem" të poetit.
Poezia "Në mëngjes" është një shembull që dëshmon se si poezia shqiptare nëpërmjet poetëve të ndryshëm të kohës (Migjeni, Mekuli etj.) vjen duke u bërë përherë dhe më metaforike (d.m.th. metafora bëhet figura qendrore e saj). Kjo praktikë u përgjithësua më pas me Martin Camaj-n, Ismail Kadare-në dhe Din Mehmeti-n.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Vdekja e Ditës

Dielli n'perëndim
N'zjarrin flakrues
U dogj

Dhe çdo gja u trand,
u pikllue
n'vaj për të.

N'arkivolin e heshtjeve t'muzgut,
n'dhimbje bonjake
sonte,

i dashtuni, i yni,
me lot t'pastër
u vajtue:

Psherëtima e gjethit t'barit
dhe d'nesa e prajshme e erës
me pikllim zemrën e poq

Dielli sonte
n'zjarrin flakrues
u dogj.


------------------------------------------------------ Koment
Ndjenja e trishtimit përshkon këto vargje që na japin një pikturë plot ngjyra të gjalla të perëndimit të diellit. Ashtu siç ndodh me të gjitha peisazhet e paraqitur nga artistët, në qendër, në të vërtetë nuk është natyra, por vetë uni i artistit që sheh e vlerëson këtë natyrë.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## busavata

Esad Mekuli
e di qe e ka pas shkrue nje poezi  qe titullohet :
Tito ( perpara ne fitore )
ma von e kenduar nga rock grupi MAK

----------


## shigjeta

*MALLI PËR T'PAMBËRRIJTSHËMEN* 

Rêtë luejnë n'naltësín, si qingjat n'kodrina, 
Ndërsa malli për t'pambërrijtshmen ndryhet n'mue: 
Dëshirojsha mu kapë n'vallen e reve kuqle 
E me fluture në t'shkëqyeshmet naltësina 
Me gëzimin e këngës baritore... 
E kur hana e luginave ia beh n'shpejti 
Dhe toka natën n'dishrim thërret, 
Si rrezet e argjendta mbi kallí- 
Të shkoj 
E t'vizitoj 
Skajet e dhimbjes e vendet ku pashë ankthet.

Vaj! Me u kapë n'vallen e rêve nkuqlime 
Zemra me t'dhanun do t'më dëshironte 
Që rinija t'gërthet i herë mâ me gëzime 
Dhe mall i zemrës s'vuajtun t'gufonte. 
-Por, pse zemra tingëllon përmallshëm 
si zâ drithërim 
dhe droja kaplon thellë zemrën e shpirtin tim?! 
Kur dëshiroj aq rêtë mbi qytet me i soditë, 
Derisa malli për t'pambërrijtshmen, m'kap, m'shafit. 

_(1934)_

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## Brari

esat mekuli ka qen jo vetem shkrimtar  por dhe njeri i kulturuar shum.

mungojn ne kosov dhe kan munguar ne fakt njerzit e ditur te llojit esat mekuli apo zekiria rexha..

injoranca ka ber kerdine ne kosove.. dhe e ben akoma.. bile me fuqishem..
deri dhe akademik u ben ca hajvane  te pa gdhendur..

pra vlera e mekulit nuk jan thjesht ca poezi..por vet jeta e tije  e perditshme qe ka rrezatuar kulture dituri e qe prej tij kan mesuar shum e shum te tjere..

sot kosova eshte e mbushur.. me horra hajna  te pagdhendur e lahpero-biznesmena- kriminele polpotiste me armani e plehra 700 ftyrshe e medioker fallco krejt..shtaze me mercedesa e villa 4 katshe ne prishtin e hotel bordela ne  pllazha te shqipris..

..


i paharruar qoft esat mekuli.. fehmi agani etjetj..



.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------


## busavata

ESAT MEKULI

POPULLIT TIM

Deshta, shum’ kam dasht-dishrue
që me këng të trimnoj, me fjalen tënde të ndrydhun
të ngrej fuqitë prej gjumit...
Këndova (dhe kur m’ishte ndalue)
se liria do të vinte edhe për ty, të përbuzun.

Këndova mbi ditët fatlume që do të lindshin, pa dhun,
n’agimin e lirisë për ty me popujt këtu e ngjeti,
mbi forc të bashkimit mbarë:
mbi vrullin tand të mëshehun
-unë, biri yt dhe-poeti.

Po! N’errsinën e shtypjes së randë sa shkambi,
ndëgjova thirrjet që të bana me dal n’dritë-
pse për liri-me tjerë
ke dhanë dhe ti
djers e gjak si etnit.

Kam dhanë, i dashtun...Dhe sot, në liri-
kur thembra e gjaksorit s’na shkel dhe dora pa
pranga mbeti,
me ty këndoj mbi fuqinë e ngjadhun nën yllin që na pri’
-unë, biri yt besnik dhe-poeti.

----------

bili99 (17-12-2017)

----------

